# Is milk of magnesia habit forming?



## Joanne (Feb 3, 2000)

Milk of mag works good for me. I am afraid to take it too often because I don't know if it could be habit forming.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I dont think its habit forming. I'm pretty sure its one of the laxative types that gastros say is ok to take alot. Hope this helps


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

I don't think it is habit forming either. I recall that magnesium has some issues with calcium. I am sure someone more knowledgeable than I will jump in.Nevertheless, my GI doc said I could take it twice a week. And he is very conservative.Peggy


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

trust me, any laxative you take regularly is habit forming; i took MOM for 10 years and believe me, my colon is now dead as a door nail. if i had it to do over i would have tried more water, less friggin fiber (which in my case caused more problems) and mag supplements at a small dosage; i am sure that would have worked then. now, i have to take alarge dose of mag supplements and it is the only thing that works; it is true that stimulant laxatives like senokot are worse for you but all laxatives are habit forming.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:t all laxatives are habit forming


*False*. This is illogical at face value. Nobody takes laxatives because they are delicious and fun to eat.







They take it because they have a problem. But laxatives don't cure any problem. You have to keep consuming them. And for some reason, this situation gets to be called "habit-forming".In addition, problems can and do get worse all on their own, so it may even appear that the laxative, which is the treatment, is making things worse. In fact, the condition has just oeverpowered the laxative.


> quote: less friggin fiber (which in my case caused more problems)


In general, fiber will make a slow colon work harder to do something it doesn't do well. So this observation makes sense.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

i guess what i mean by habit forming is that in order to have a BM you take a laxative; soon, your colon needs that drug to work at all; your colon becomes dependent on the drug; what then happens is the bowels get lazy to the point of functioning poorly or not at all. I know in my case that 10 years of MOM ruined my colon; it is barely functional with mag supplements and non functional without it;


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Only the stimulatory do things to the colon that make it so it eventually does not function without them on its own. MOM is only an osmotic (it doesn't effect the colon muscles just adds water to the stool), but sometimes colons get worse on their own anyway. Senna and Cascara and the stimulatory laxatives can make actual changes to the colon (discoloration is one) and may with repeated use, especially with escalating doses be a problem (although most people will get the colon working again with time, patience and retraining)And if you need an osmotic to keep the stool soft enough to be moved, stopping it will let the stool go back to hard and hard to pass. Just like if a diabetic stops taking insulin the blood sugar goes up.K.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: I know in my case that 10 years of MOM ruined my colon; it is barely functional with mag supplements and non functional without it;


I don't understand why you think MOM had anything to do with making your colon worse. I think if had you never taken MOM, you'd still be dependent on it! Whatever make your colon sick to require you to take MOM initially just made it sicker.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Joanne, an alternative to taking MOM is to balance your constipation problem with magnesium and calcium supplements (as they are meant to work together to give the best results).Calcium carbonate is the most constipating form of calcium. You might start by looking for an alternative calcium form, (i.e. calcium gluconate, phosphate, or citrate). Magnesium oxide is the most harsh form of magnesium you can take. For some people like me, it can cause too much cramping. Therefore I look for a gentler form, as well (magnesium malate, glycinate, etc.) Ask your pharmacist or do a search on the internet. The ratio balance is usually suggested at twice as much calcium as magnesium, but some people needed a little higher ratio of magnesium than that suggestion. You might have to experiment to see what ratio is best for you.I take these supplements along with the fiber (finely ground flax meal works well). Make sure you follow the fiber with plenty of fluids. I also use a stool softener (the one without the laxitive in) and a tablespoon of heart healthy oil in the evening. (It's a good idea to take all of these suggestions with food).Periods of relaxation and exercise should also be a balance to be considered.Good luck to you.M.


----------

